# CAPE MAY N.J.



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

HELLO MY FELLOW BOARD MEMBERS,WISHING EVERYONE GOOD HEALTH AND PROSPERITY IN THE NEW YEAR ,HARD TO BELIEVE WE ARE GOING INTO 2003.NEED TO KNOW SOME THINGS. CAN ANYONE RESPOND TO FISHIG INFO IN THE CAPEMAY NJ AREA.I HAVE NEVER FISHED THE NJ BEACHES BEFORE AND WOULD LOVE A TRIP TO THE AREA .WHAT BAITS WILL BE MOST PRODUCTIVE OFF THE ROCKS BY THE FERRY,STILL NEW TO THE LONG DISTANCE THING -IF USEING A LIVE BAIT SUCHAS WHOLE SPOT WHAT IS THE BEST METHODE OF HOOKING THE BAIT.I HAVE HAD VERY LITTLE LUCK WITH GETTING MY BAIT TO THE FISH.THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR RESPONCES


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings TONYQ and welcome to the board!

What species you fish for and the methods you use will depend on when you visit. Species commonly caught in and near the canal are fluke, weakies, blues, and stripers. Tactics can vary with the seasons. Your two choices are (a) pick a date and fish for what's biting or (b) pick a species and time your visit to coincide with the best time to target that species. Whichever you choose, there's plenty of advice to be had on the board. And don't limit yourself to Higbee's Beach. There's good fishing in Cape May proper, especially around the jetties.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

MANAYUNK JAKE -THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE, VERY INFORMATIVE I WILL TRY TO GO IN EARLY APRIL THANKS AGAIN. TONY Q.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings TONYQ!

Water will be pretty cold around Cape May in early April. Your best bet would be trying for tog around rockpiles. Fluke will be out of season, and the bluefish will be following the mackeral up the coast. Big stripers will be spawning in the Delaware River and tributaries. You might get some early weakies around the jetties using a bobber and a bloodworm for bait. You'd probably do better fishing out of Fletcher's Boat House in DC....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

April is a prime striper month. Live herring around inlets will be the ticket. Catch them your self on a sabiki rig or buy them from the bait shop. Surf clams are another good bet.

Tautog are also a good bet as Jake said. Fish the rock around the inlets. Greencrabs tight to the rocks.

We had hoardes of blues this past April, but it really depends on water temps. They will eat cut bait or any lure you throw at them.

If you really want to catch, hop on one of the local party boats. Most will be targetting seabass or tautog at that time. Some may target mackerel if they are still around.


----------



## weakie (Mar 19, 2003)

I know that this post was from a while back but if your still out there tony listen up. Cape may is great for weakies and stripers in the spring and fall. I am talking about the 24-28 inch weakies in april. Fish off the jetties opposite of the canal on the ocean side. even by the "concrete ship". I use a white bucktail tipped with a white worm with a red tail. For some reason in the spring these white worms with red tails knock em dead. Trust me. i never used to believe all this bullsh** about a certain color until i put it to the test. me and my buddy side byside with same setup. he would kill em and i wouldnt until i put on the same. If plastic is not your thing then try floating a bloodworm and a bobber off the jetty. this has been known to knock em dead too. I have had better luck in the early morning and at night. mid morning and day has not been too good for me unless there is a feeding school. There is also another spot under the toll bridge in cape may but you need waders. This was my absolute favorite spot but it gets crowded during the day. best time to fish it is during incoming tide. you feel the cooler water coming in and i usually hook up here all day long in the spring. good spot since it is the inlet. let me know if these helped. if you want email me at [email protected] and i will give you better details as far as directions. I now live in md but still drive up there every weekend to do bridge and jetty fishing.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Tony if you still there please remember when you go let us know how you did.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

My first ever stripers (couple of schoolies) were caught in Hereford Inlet, first week of May a couple of years ago.

I was in North WW in the parking lot at the end of NJ Ave (Anglesea).

This was before they built the little deck/pier off the lot. This little section of beach has filled in quite a bit since then. IMO it was a better striper spot when high tide came right up to the bulk head.

It gets heavily fished but is still a good spot. Plenty of rocks if you walk left from the lot. Definitley worth the 10 minute ride from Cape May

Anyway, It was the last 2 hours of the incoming, I used blood worms on a high low rig I saw on Sripersurf.com 
http://www.stripersurf.com/highlowrig.html 

This setup has worked for me in other places/times as well.

Tight Lines.


----------

